# My three sim wont work!



## REC (Jan 7, 2020)

Used it last night in the mi fi to stream Netflix no problem. This morning just won't connect. It is a pay monthly contract sim for data only which I use in uk. Not had this problem before and can't work it out! Any suggestions?I have roaming enabled on the Huawei E5577, logged in to the Huawei site and it just says disconnected .....


----------



## REC (Jan 7, 2020)

On and the network it is using now shows as FREE


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 7, 2020)

Are you in France ?   *  FREE *are one of the roaming partners.


----------



## REC (Jan 7, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> Are you in France ?   *  FREE *are one of the roaming partners.


Thought that could be the case....but trying to give as much info as possible! I
have turned it on just now , turned it off, smacked it, swore at it, logged into the three site using my phone, logged into Huawei site again, and now it seems to be working! I
I am sure these things have a mind of their own!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 8, 2020)

REC said:


> Thought that could be the case....but trying to give as much info as possible! I
> have turned it on just now , turned it off, smacked it, swore at it, logged into the three site using my phone, logged into Huawei site again, and now it seems to be working! I
> I am sure these things have a mind of their own!




No worries      

*FREE, Bougues Telecom, Orange F* and *F SFR*  are Three`s roaming partners in France with *F SFR* normally coming up as the best one.

With the mobile you can manually select the partner if the automatically one is poor but i don`t know if you can using a Mi-Fi       

As for giving as much info as possible that is by far the the best way if you have a query or problem     

*It wont work    *......................   will not get any help as some of the people  seem to think on here


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 8, 2020)

Huawei were probably using your equipment to send info back home, when you tried the second time they had finished.


----------



## 2cv (Jan 8, 2020)

Using the Huawei app it is certainly possible to manually choose network. In the USA 3 defaults to t-mobile which is often very slow, so I always select AT & T.
I find that occasionally I have to refit the sim card if there are problems as described in the OP. Maybe hitting the mifi has had a similar effect!


----------



## REC (Jan 8, 2020)

2cv said:


> Using the Huawei app it is certainly possible to manually choose network. In the USA 3 defaults to t-mobile which is often very slow, so I always select AT & T.
> I find that occasionally I have to refit the sim card if there are problems as described in the OP. Maybe hitting the mifi has had a similar effect!


I will have a fiddle with the app...did not realise that I could change netwo tks on it. I like to think it was the few polite words I used before swearing and hitting it that made the difference!!


----------



## witzend (Jan 8, 2020)

Mine usually takes a few mins to find a signal when first turned on


----------



## Northumborman (Jan 8, 2020)

My Huawei was also playing up yesterday - kept showing as 'Disconnected'. After switching on and off a couple of times, sat and glowered at it and it started to connect! Just calling it 'one of those things' 
p.s. using Virgin sim, not 3.


----------



## Sharpie (Jan 8, 2020)

Generally Three let you roam abroad for maybe three months at a time, with a data cap of around 20 Gbyte/month, depending on your deal.

When your monthly billing date rolls over the data may be released again, that may have been happened to you.

After that they may cut it off altogether, you are required to use you're SIM predominantly in the UK, they do keep tabs on this at least on the 'phone ones.

With a 'phone you should receive text messages warning you when it's about to happen and ways to extend things.

A brother who spends very little time here nevermind just in the EU, runs two, posts one back from time to time when it seems to be disabled, to put into an old 'phone left running to keep them happy. "Feel at Home" is invaluable to him where he goes.

If using a MiFi you may not see such things. They are pretty good with my hotspotted 'phone and shown a lot of leniency, being a customer almost since the start. But of course I can also talk to them to sort it out, they have never cut off voice. maybe not so easy with a data only setup.

And yes, their roaming partners do vary widely in performance, manually selecting the better ones can make a big difference. As well as having a modern device that covers all the bands and technologies used in the location, an older thing may not have full coverage of everything available.


----------

